# Looking for alternative gun for capspray



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, i have titan capspray 105 turbine spray
Since day 1 i don't like the maxum elite gun:vs_mad:


Is there any other gun can replace the maxum elite gun?
Gun that can connect to pressure pot as well


Thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I use a capsray 115 with the graco gun. apollo 7700 is good too


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Graco, apollo i guess better guns..
No 3m pps for hvlp turbine?


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

I found something interesting, maybe there is hope anyway...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

sha0546 said:


> Graco, apollo i guess better guns..
> No 3m pps for hvlp turbine?



3M gun too much plastic IMO. Not the gun for me!


----------

